# WEG Cross Country Thread



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

I am really the only one watching this, Buck Davidson retired, looks like it is going to be a long day!


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

No I'm watching too been posting on a thread in the tack room


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

I'm watching.  Good decision by Buck - the horse really seemed to be stuck in the ground.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Missed that!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Think it will get quite slippery later


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

They've already said that they think the more Thoroughbred type horse will get on better


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Oh dear he looks wet, that was at the same area as Buck. Poor horse looked tired.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

This looks like the course is going to take some riding

Having just said that thevfrench rider has picked up 20 pens at the second water


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Looks like a very very difficult track - almost punishing!
Horses look very tired
Glad the german walked away


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Is it me or are there a lot of angled brushes and skinnies. That means that ground will get worse in those areas. Very disappointing that they are having so many problems so early on.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

1 minute over, that is a lot of time penalities.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

A minute over and he wasnt wasting time!


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

I suspect at least one fence (probably at that last water) will be taken out.

Good to see that Sam Griffiths has got through it.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

That water is going to be influential


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Two fences were taken out before the start


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Reporting for WEG watching duty!

Looks like it's going to be a long hard day and definitely not a dressage competition


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Don't know that they can remove a fence part way through, as what happens to those who have already been eliminated/retired


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

SG's horse didn't look good after he pulled up.  I hope this doesn't get ugly to watch - so far the horses seem to be finishing very tired


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Don't know that they can remove a fence part way through, as what happens to those who have already been eliminated/retired
		
Click to expand...

It's happened before (didn't it happen at Badminton or Burghley recently?).  I'm not sure of the rules for previous riders though.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

20 pens for the Canadian

Think I may have to do an analysis of this afterwards, could be interesting


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

I do like Ian Stark commentating he's so knowledgeable


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Italian is going well!


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

Yep, good round from the Italian and good to see a horse still running on at the end


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

I am sitting watching the xc on tv and I can see my horse, who is currently lying flat out in his field with his 2 donkeys - bliss


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

The Italian was riding an ISH, so the sort you'd think would go through a bit of mud, watching Sam with interest now.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

j1ffy said:



			Yep, good round from the Italian and good to see a horse still running on at the end 

Click to expand...

He's based over here


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Andrew Heffernen has retired


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Another retirement....


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

YO has a ISH and it is most definitely a mud hater - he prefers to prance about doing dressage


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 August 2014)

has anyone got a start list?  have been into weg website and it only gives the next 4,  or am I not  looking in the right place??


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

You weren't looking in the right place  http://score.normandie2014.com/results/eventing/EVE-PRI-IND-CT.pdf


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Do you think they will take that skinny on the bank out?
Wonder what minute its at on the course, as the horses could potentially be hitting the wall at that point?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Completley off topic, but I love the BP/p2 the Brazilian guy is wearing.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

So sad for Andy Heffernan 

Sam and Horseware Bushman are going beautifully though!

Also have you all heard that Cella is out of the showjumping?


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			You weren't looking in the right place  http://score.normandie2014.com/results/eventing/EVE-PRI-IND-CT.pdf

Click to expand...

thankyou, I knew someone more computer savvy would know!!!!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Did ian stark just say there is a new time


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Did ian stark just say there is a new time
		
Click to expand...

I think was the adjusted time after the two fences had been taken out.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Zara on soon!


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Zara's off


----------



## Northern Hare (30 August 2014)

Good luck zara!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

What's flapping around HKs feet


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Ooh zara!! Well sat!!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

And unlucky for the swiss rider, fence 3


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

OMG I had my heart in my mouth at Zara, that's the sort of thing that I would end up on the floor over!


----------



## Kadastorm (30 August 2014)

Go Zara!!!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Lol at the guy asking the crowd if he has jumped the corner


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Can we get rid of Mike Tucker please, he can't even get Zara's name right. He was awful during the dressage too! So glad Zara got round.


----------



## Kadastorm (30 August 2014)

That was funny! 'Did I jump the corner?' Well the flags were to your right so....no? 
Loved Zara and high kingdom


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Not another fall  hope both ok!


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Lol at the guy asking the crowd if he has jumped the corner 

Click to expand...

On a serious note, he can get eliminated for outside assistance for doing that. The fence judge should be telling him! 

Although I see he's just fallen off so moot point I suppose


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

Well done Zara!  Bit scary at times but well sat and well ridden 

MT looking good too.


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			On a serious note, he can get eliminated for outside assistance for doing that. The fence judge should be telling him! 

Although I see he's just fallen off so moot point I suppose 

Click to expand...

Perhaps he and the fence judge didn't have a language in common and the crowd were translating?

Well sat Zara, Toddy looking very smooth.


----------



## Kadastorm (30 August 2014)

Michael isn't hanging around &#128558;


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

Michael Jung looks nippy...and a little scary!  But he's such an amazing rider, and the horse is very pingy.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Oh gosh Toddys off


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Mark Todd off again, isn't that the same horse he came off at Badminton?


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Mark Todd has had a fall

That was quite acrobatic


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Mark todd has fallen :O unlucky one too!!

Wonder what the horses are looking at on the bank/fish thing?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Oh .on the master has gone


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

That step up is horrible.  They need to do something there I reckon, the chance of injury is just too high.


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Sorry Toddy, shouldn't have said you looked good.


----------



## Shrimp (30 August 2014)

Oh no poor Toddy! Hope Leonidas is ok, took quite a tumble on his knees. Michael Jung is class as always


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Michael jung looking good, such a talented rider


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

Wow at MJ, these two look great.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Be interesting to see how tired this horse looks at the end.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Great round from Jung


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

Is MJ giving his horse a pat or a tap?  I thought it was an encouraging pat then Ian S said it was a tap!  Good to see them get home ok though and he rode sympathetically once she tired.  Think that tricky run through the final water knocked the last of the stuffing out of her.


----------



## lannerch (30 August 2014)

Sj tomorrow is also going to be very influential with all these tired horses


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Does anyone else think the girl from Belarous is riding awfy long for xc


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

And another tired horse just saying no!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Is the Belarus rider's horse hogged?


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Does anyone else think the girl from Belarous is riding awfy long for xc
		
Click to expand...

Yup! I love her horse though.


----------



## Kadastorm (30 August 2014)

I thought that too mary doll!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Not stopping her doing the job though !


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

This is really looking like a tough competition. The endurances only had 22% of starters finish, looks like this cross country is going a similar way.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Thats a big step out of the last water for tired horses and riders, im no liking that


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

That American horse is not looking happy, she is going to have big problems later on.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Im thinking that step out of water might cause problems for them, but hoping not


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			This is really looking like a tough competition. The endurances only had 22% of starters finish, looks like this cross country is going a similar way.
		
Click to expand...

I think it'll be a bit more than that but still well under 50% Quite tricky to judge based on who's gone so far - there have been quite a few relatively young/inexperienced people, and you'd think things would improve when the later riders have heard how the course rides.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

They never show the irish


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Phew !!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Am wondering what happened to the Irish rider after that stop?


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Aww poor clare  such a fantastic combination, just not their day today  very unlike them to stop!


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Clare Abbott having a nightmare


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			They never show the irish 

Click to expand...

Really really annoying!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

The Russian horse looks relaxed, no martingale or breastplate!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

I agree the 2nd Russian horse looks really lovely


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Philip Dutton going well so far.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Can someone explain how Philip Dutton managed to change nationalities from Australian to USA?


----------



## vallin (30 August 2014)

Has anybody got a Link to live scores?


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Oh dear, that horse really said NO. Poor thing looked miserable.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

OMG Philip Duttons out


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Philip duttons horse has just said no thank you


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

http://www.normandy2014.com/live/3/concours-complet


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Poor Philip Dutton - horse just said 'no more'. This XC is proving really challenging. Some of the combinations I am finding to be uncomfortable viewing


----------



## amage (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			Can someone explain how Philip Dutton managed to change nationalities from Australian to USA?
		
Click to expand...

He's an American citizen with an American passport. Quite straghtforward to change nationalities once you have family/passport/marriage to the other nationality. You can change from country of birth and can change back if necessary but you can only change back once AFAIK ie if you change a second time that's it.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

The course is taking no prisoners if the horses and riders arent fit !


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

This is bringing back memories of the Badminton cross country day!

Might have to get my analytical cap out after it's all completed and review where the problems were


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Me as well Nannubu


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Marydoll said:



			The course is taking no prisoners if the horses and riders arent fit !
		
Click to expand...

And that's even with those two other fences removed. Very tough.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

This French rider is brave!


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

Ooh I like this French horse


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Lovely horse looks to be enjoying his job


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

nannubu said:



			And that's even with those two other fences removed. Very tough.
		
Click to expand...

I shudder to think what it would have been like with the full length course



EveningStar said:



			Ooh I like this French horse
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse - and a nice partnership


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Right I must go and get on with some paperwork, I always get sooooo hooked on what's going on.  Will be back to check on this thread later.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Aw nooo :-( what a shame, im not liking this complex


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Starting to look very very tired!!


----------



## vallin (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



http://www.normandy2014.com/live/3/concours-complet

Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## clairebearnz (30 August 2014)

What happened to #27?


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

No.27 is chris burton, i think he withdrew?


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Im glad that lovely horse is home


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

I've got make a move after WFP for lunch then back, hoping they put it on in the pub where I am going (one of the upsides to living in Newmarket is a tolerance for horseyness!), then will be back until the end.


----------



## clairebearnz (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			No.27 is chris burton, i think he withdrew?
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense, the number appeared from the live-scoring for a bit then disappeared.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

I have to muck out/ride/lunge etc. but I dont want to leave


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

That skinny after the step is really vile - haven't seen any ride it well. Mind you, I am pretending to do housework and NOT spend all morning watching XC....


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

I think Chris Burton's horse colicked overnight hence the withdrawl.

Does anyone know how many Olympic qualifying places there are for teams?


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

My tack could do with a clean (actually all the bridles in tack room could do with a clean) think parents will mind if I clean it in the house?


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

I dont think i would have given her 20 at the drop, would you?


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

It's on until 3ish, so a long old day. They've not shown the Malin at all so far, she's clear so far according to live results.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			I dont think i would have given her 20 at the drop, would you?
		
Click to expand...

If her horse took a step backwards even just with one foot it counts as a refusal!

They'll review it no doubt


----------



## Pebble101 (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			My tack could do with a clean (actually all the bridles in tack room could do with a clean) think parents will mind if I clean it in the house? 

Click to expand...

I always used to clean tack in the house - give it a try, you just need lots of newspaper down


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

She got a refusal given


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

I think it was a step back mnd you


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Look an Irish rider! He looks a strong horse!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

I like teh way teh Dutch rider is going about it - seems very steady and sensible (apart from the near run out at the brush)


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Love Stellar Rebound, the way he can get himself out of sticky situations - hope it continues round the course for Sarah Ennis.


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Great ride for Jessica Phoenix.


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Anyone know what happened to Ennis?


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

This Spanish rider is having fun, WFP next!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

nannubu said:



			Anyone know what happened to Ennis?
		
Click to expand...

Two refusals but nearly finished


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Sarah ennis is irish, so we wont see her anymore. 

Thanks BBC.


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Sarah ennis is irish, so we wont see her anymore. 

Thanks BBC.
		
Click to expand...

I think the French are controlling the feed. Not that the BBc don't have previous where ignoring the Irish is concerned.


----------



## Pebble101 (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Sarah ennis is irish, so we wont see her anymore. 

Thanks BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's the BBC but the French.

I can't seem to get the live results up, is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

I think.k the BBC are just having a camera feed from French tv


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 August 2014)

thanks for this thread have now found it on tv


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

How big is Chilli Morning?  He looks small but I know WFP is very tall!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Sarah Ennis finished on her two refusals, 17th. Having no probems with the live feed and I am only on a slowish broadband. The feed comes from the French, hence why when there is a French horse on course that is all we see, never even saw the Swedish horse.


----------



## clairebearnz (30 August 2014)

j1ffy said:



			How big is Chilli Morning?  He looks small but I know WFP is very tall!
		
Click to expand...

He's 17hh according to http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/events/Results.aspx?HorseId=69324


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Think Chilli morning might be a bit strong for WFP today!


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

WFP looks sooooo calm and in control.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Jeezz I thought he was going to take that on all in one leap! Hope he keeps going on as well.


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

lol spoke too soon - well sat WFP


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

I actually stopped breathing!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Wow that was really well ridden!! Well done WFP!


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

What a genuine honest horse!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Well done WFP, must be one of the fastest so far too.


----------



## Amymay (30 August 2014)

Brilliant round!!


----------



## j1ffy (30 August 2014)

Brilliant round! Second fastest but into first place


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

And breath !!!!! My god, its a telling course when Fox Pitt is nearly a cropper


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Well done WFP, must be one of the fastest so far too.
		
Click to expand...

2nd fastest after Michael Jung!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Im loving the NZ horse, great expression on his wee face


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Here comes Ingrid, this wee horse always a bit whizzy across country


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Here comes Ingrid, this wee horse always a bit whizzy across country
		
Click to expand...

Isn't I grid always whizzing (scarey)?


----------



## humblepie (30 August 2014)

Bit behind the thread but how impressive was WFP how he set the horse up for the Castle combination.  Must go and do some work now.  Enjoy the viewing.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

That was a very good save!


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

I'm just loving this - my adrenaline is going, never mind the riders!!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

It was tat but 20 pens for x ing tracks


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

Come back Tim.....


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Isn't I grid always whizzing (scarey)?
		
Click to expand...

She does have a history of that kind of thing

ETA: Tim Price walking home, Kiwis out of team competition


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

What's happened to Tim?


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Eh, what happened to Tim


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Oh no NZ are out of it. I can feel some ribbing with our NZ instructor tomorrow


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Well ridden Ingrid


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Was he pulled up or did something happen?


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Oh no! The Kiwis are out!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Escada really tiring now


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Ingrid's refusal/crossing tracks appears to have been removed from the first water, they were there a minute ago, now gone???


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Was he pulled up or did something happen?
		
Click to expand...

I think there was some kind of issue at the second last.

Ingrid Klimke home but quite slow. NW on course for GB individuals


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Gooo Annie Clover and Nicola


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

I thought Ingrid x'd tracks


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Ingrid now has a refusal given at 27, curious as to see what she ends up with?


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

When the commentators keep stating 'how honest the horse is' you know that they don't think much of the riding!


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Nicola Wilson's riding is super: her lower leg just does not move!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Had to go muck out, so have something done  what happened tim price?


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Lovely to see Annie Clover's ears still pricked


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Annie Clover and Beltane queen are such lovely horses, AC and Nicola rode that last water beautifully


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Amazing through that water - best I've seen through it. Well done Annie Clover


----------



## Alec Swan (30 August 2014)

kirstyfk said:



			When the commentators keep stating 'how honest the horse is' you know that they don't think much of the riding!
		
Click to expand...

Telling,  I agree. 

What surprises me is just how tired some of those horses are,  and obviously so far from home.  Would it be unrealistic to find horses,  AT THAT LEVEL,  to be super fit?

For all of that,  I really fancy that mare Annie Clover.  She can come and live with me tomorrow,  and be pregnant,  forever!

Alec.


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Fab - got goosebumps watching that round. Loved Nicola Wilson's extremely happy face at the end


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

NW really does seem to be brilliant at producing horses for XC. For such a young horse Annie Clover seemed incredibly bold and smooth.


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Telling,  I agree. 

What surprises me is just how tired some of those horses are,  and obviously so far from home.  Would it be unrealistic to find horses,  AT THAT LEVEL,  to be super fit?

For all of that,  I really fancy that mare Annie Clover.  She can come and live with me tomorrow,  and be pregnant,  forever!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, nice to see a proper Irish horse doing well; quite a different build from those very rangy, lean types.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

I think the horses are super fit, but the ground is taking a lot out of them and it is question after question jumping wise on a very undulating course, so very little let up for the horses. The horses with more tb in them are finding it easier than the heaveir ones but it is still taking a lot out of them imo


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			NW really does seem to be brilliant at producing horses for XC. For such a young horse Annie Clover seemed incredibly bold and smooth.
		
Click to expand...

NW always seems to have these really brave, plucky types. Impressive for such a young horse.


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

Annie clover has a very similar way of going to opposition buzz.


----------



## ArcticFox (30 August 2014)

Annie clover in foal to chilli morning. Now that would be awesome!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

In fairness, the ground is really sticky and holding even the fittest


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

ArcticFox said:



			Annie clover in foal to chilli morning. Now that would be awesome!
		
Click to expand...

i would buy that foal!! 
Wouldn't be able to ride one side of it when grown up but I could become an owner then 
Also doubt I could afford it but a girl can dream


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

NW has an absolutely cracker of a new ride, One Two Many - watched it win the CIC*** at Blair, Nicola has got it going fab XC, but this one actually could do pure dressage too according to the trainers... One to watch, I think. (Can you tell I was doing a lot of gossiping in the bar with various people at Blair?)


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			I think the horses are super fit, but the ground is taking a lot out of them and it is question after question jumping wise on a very undulating course, so very little let up for the horses. The horses with more tb in them are finding it easier than the heaveir ones but it is still taking a lot out of them imo 

Click to expand...

I wonder if they were prepared for the competition thinking that the XC wouldn't be that influential and thus the fitness was geared towards the dressage/SJ?


----------



## nannubu (30 August 2014)

Lol - love the commentators' disapproval of the French rider punching the air to rev up the crowd   A lot of disapproving sighing...


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Yes that horse was cracking at Blair


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			I wonder if they were prepared for the competition thinking that the XC wouldn't be that influential and thus the fitness was geared towards the dressage/SJ?
		
Click to expand...

I would assume though that the majority of horses would have been aimed for burghley though if they hadnt have been picked for weg? Not sure!


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Would love to know the explanation for Ingrid not being awarded 20 penalties for that first water, as really did look as though shed crossed her tracks. But no jumping penalties!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Im cheering for the French horse, lol he loks well chuffed


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Yes that horse was cracking at Blair
		
Click to expand...

If NW can get it going XC like she tends to with her rides, and it can get good DR scores (think it scored a 35 and a 37 in CIC *** classes this year, as well as sub 30's in BE classes), she could have a real title winner on her hands... she sure deserves it!


----------



## Kadastorm (30 August 2014)

Love that French rider, he was having a whale of a time. Screw the commentators, the fans loved it and so did he and his horse appeared to aswell!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Mypegasus, i agree, surprised to say the least.
Oliie lookinng good on Black tie


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			I would assume though that the majority of horses would have been aimed for burghley though if they hadnt have been picked for weg? Not sure!
		
Click to expand...

Seems likely - at least so far as the combinations that were likely to get a run at Burghley were concerned. But the same comments might apply with regard to the relative influence of the XC (though I think you'd still want the horse very fit because it'll be a big long course even if it isn't that influential).

I've just seen the course has some plastic cows on it. Let us hope there are no horses with a cow phobia competing


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Oldie thinking on his feet, but shame at the corner.  Black Tie is looking tired!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Ollie out, what a shame, good decision mind you


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Mypegasus, i agree, surprised to say the least.
Oliie lookinng good on Black tie
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see if any of the other teams put in an objection re Ingrid.  Would be good to see the diagram of the fence, and a replay of Ingrid's route

Poor Ollie, shame but looking after the horse.  Looks disappointed, but a few years ago he might have pushed on and come a cropper


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			If NW can get it going XC like she tends to with her rides, and it can get good DR scores (think it scored a 35 and a 37 in CIC *** classes this year, as well as sub 30's in BE classes), she could have a real title winner on her hands... she sure deserves it!
		
Click to expand...

That would be good. At least it looks like she won't end up being a one horse wonder - I always feel sorry for the people that happens to (plus it's a shame to lose an experienced person from team contention).

Ollie T retiring - looks the best decision. Still showed a lot of potential though.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

And Oli make a very mature, hard decision to retire 

And a stop at the last :O


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Seems likely - at least so far as the combinations that were likely to get a run at Burghley were concerned. But the same comments might apply with regard to the relative influence of the XC (though I think you'd still want the horse very fit because it'll be a big long course even if it isn't that influential).

I've just seen the course has some plastic cows on it. Let us hope there are no horses with a cow phobia competing
		
Click to expand...

They could be as fit as they could be and still tire over a course that undulating and sticky.


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			That would be good. At least it looks like she won't end up being a one horse wonder - I always feel sorry for the people that happens to (plus it's a shame to lose an experienced person from team contention).

Ollie T retiring - looks the best decision. Still showed a lot of potential though.
		
Click to expand...

Well AFAIK the plan is for it to go to Pau, so I'm gonna be watching...

Feel sorry for Ollie, but right decision to make there.


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

Poor peter, how sad to stop at the last.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Will be interesting to see if any of the other teams put in an objection re Ingrid.  Would be good to see the diagram of the fence, and a replay of Ingrid's route

Poor Ollie, shame but looking after the horse.  Looks disappointed, but a few years ago he might have pushed on and come a cropper
		
Click to expand...

Yup, he's matured, hasn't he? Lovely to see him jump straight off and look after the horse.


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Would love to know the explanation for Ingrid not being awarded 20 penalties for that first water, as really did look as though shed crossed her tracks. But no jumping penalties!
		
Click to expand...




mypegasus said:



			Will be interesting to see if any of the other teams put in an objection re Ingrid.  Would be good to see the diagram of the fence, and a replay of Ingrid's route

Poor Ollie, shame but looking after the horse.  Looks disappointed, but a few years ago he might have pushed on and come a cropper
		
Click to expand...

Ingrid has been given penalties now.

Oh no...they've gone again


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Camilla spiers :O :O

What a horse!!! (Pony lol)


----------



## It's Me Megan (30 August 2014)

Holy cr@p at Jiff in the water!


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

kirstyfk said:



			Poor peter, how sad to stop at the last.
		
Click to expand...

How gutting would that be!

C'mon Lucy, Willy Do is just the coolest horse


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

That looked like a heavy fall 

Is that all of the NZ team elim?


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

Oh no!!

Lucy was riding as an individual, she was doing so well


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

JennBags said:



			Ingrid has been given penalties now.

Oh no...they've gone again 

Click to expand...

In, out, in, out...


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

She was riding as an individual, I think. Nicholson and Paget are the other two team members.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

I really hate that frickin step up outta that water, its bugged me from the get go, what a horrible fall


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Jiff is such a legend.

NZ team has been eliminated because 2 of their 4 riders have failed to compete - Lucy was an individual. I assume NZ still have 2 team riders to come and another individual.

I feel very sorry for Peter Flarup, apparently he was clear up to the last as well.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Ah ok thanks guys  that would be horrible luck for NZ!

Any sign of camilla spiers?!


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

EveningStar said:



			How gutting would that be!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the day when I fell off at the first!


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

*snort* FEI TV commentator getting snarky about not seeing Camilla Spiers


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Ah ok thanks guys  that would be horrible luck for NZ!

Any sign of camilla spiers?!
		
Click to expand...

Being held whilst the last water is fixed post Lucy's fall


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Take it out, take the fish out...


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

The weg website is great if you don't have it up. It has live updates of each horse on the course.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

What's happened to comilla? Results say she's been eliminated?


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

mypegasus said:



			What's happened to comilla? Results say she's been eliminated?
		
Click to expand...

Shes been held as far as i can tell while they fix the fish


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

If something scrambles over that fish, the shoring post is in the way


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

I don't like the repair to that fence!


----------



## Darremi (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Take it out, take the fish out...
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't really be fair on the multiple competitors who had penalties at that fence!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Darremi said:



			That wouldn't really be fair on the multiple competitors who had penalties at that fence!
		
Click to expand...

Its happened before though, especially after a fall that damages it, has happened at burghley etc. if they can't fix it it is safer to remove it


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Well done camilla  love her horse/pony - such a great combination!


----------



## Darremi (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Its happened before though, especially after a fall that damages it, has happened at burghley etc. if they can't fix it it is safer to remove it
		
Click to expand...

But with such an influential fence at a major championship it would have caused an uproar to remove it. 

I agree the repair looks a bit iffy though.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

First thing I said to my hubby when they measured the pole to shore it up was hope that nobody lands on it!!


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

According to Eventing NZ - Tim Price was pulled up by the ground jury at the penultimate fence because the horse looked tired. How disappointing for Tim.


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

EveningStar said:



			According to Eventing NZ - Tim Price was pulled up by the ground jury at the penultimate fence because the horse looked tired. How disappointing for Tim.
		
Click to expand...

But the right thing to do maybe? The ground jury don't tend to pull people unless necessary


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

EveningStar said:



			According to Eventing NZ - Tim Price was pulled up by the ground jury at the penultimate fence because the horse looked tired. How disappointing for Tim.
		
Click to expand...

That is very disappointing  his horse must have looked incredibly tired though as most horses are finishing tired!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Its a brave person on GJ that made that decision


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

teapot said:



			But the right thing to do maybe? The ground jury don't tend to pull people unless necessary
		
Click to expand...

No I would imagine not, we didn't get to see video of him at the end of the course so the horse must've been done


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

This is making me really want to get out and do some xc!!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

I do like Alexander peternell, a nive quiet rider


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Where have you all gone? Though it does seem fairly incident free at the moment


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Im still here! Just checking what dates I start back at uni  got word yesterday that am definately into second year so very happy!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Gin and juice is a bit strange, why not gin and tonic?


----------



## EveningStar (30 August 2014)

Still watching, past midnight over here so definitely needing sleep soon - just waiting for Jock to go and think i might call it a night. Sulking


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Does anyone know which horse won best shod at the trot up? My farrier shoes a few of the irish horses and wanted to know


----------



## lizness (30 August 2014)

Seems a lot of mares about, good to see!


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

Didn't expect that!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Oh no whats happened now?


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Does anyone know what VC means on the live scoreboard?


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

Think Anna Hilton must have had a fall


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Is VC maybe a fence repair?


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (30 August 2014)

WTF is going on?! Starting a rider when there's already a hold on the course and then stopping them at the first fence?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Im still here! Just checking what dates I start back at uni  got word yesterday that am definately into second year so very happy! 

Click to expand...

Well done.

There does seem to be a lot of people being held on course at the moment. Possibly not the best idea to start them if there was a problem - hope Anna Hilton is ok


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Ohh hope anna hilton is ok :/

Why did they start Joseph then?!

Thanks AR


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Gin and juice is a bit strange, why not gin and tonic?
		
Click to expand...

Gin and juice is a big thing in the states (it gets mentioned in a lot of Katy Perry songs for example) - Gin and orange juice. Really yummy, and less expensive in a bar than tonic!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Oh why has the italian walking away?

Ah thanks Khalswitz, sounds tasty enough!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Oh why has the italian walking away?

Ah thanks Khalswitz, sounds tasty enough!
		
Click to expand...

Commentators suggesting he had a problem after being restarted. Not sure about that given that they are currently showing replays so maybe the horse is sore after pulling up or something?


----------



## Valo (30 August 2014)

Love how Ian Stark just quietly corrects mr Tucker whenever he comes out with rubbish


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Oh Joseph!! Not good for the heart!!


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

The Italians horse did look as though he was blowing quite hard when he was stopped.

Maybe he took the decision that it wasn't his day.

Do we know what happened to Anna Hilton ?


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

If gin and juice has had another refusal should she be stopped?
Or are they letting her run to review the first water?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

It'll be interesting to see if Hawley gets away with that, looks distinctly like 3 refusals to me


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Well sat joseph!!

We haven't heard about anna hilton yet


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

She's showing as 3 refusals on the live results


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Gin and Juice out !


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

I think Joseph has had another stop from what I can. Hear in the background - but again as he is irish we wont be able to see him!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

kirstyfk said:



			She's showing as 3 refusals on the live results
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't have caused a hold though - unless she demolished a fence in the process I suppose?


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

Come on Herman!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

The fish seems to be jumping better now


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Hawley and Gin and Juice now showing as eliminated on results!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Runout for Jock. Clearly not NZ's event


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Definitely not NZ's day! Poor Jock! Did not expect a run out!!


----------



## Valo (30 August 2014)

Woo hoo well done Tina!


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

YEEEESSSSSS! Go Tina


----------



## Valo (30 August 2014)

Jock's retired!


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Poor Jock. I was rooting for him to do well after the mess of last year.


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Well done Tina - and what a thrill that must be on a homebred horse. Now hopefully Tina can go and commentate and we'll be spared Mike Tucker for a while.

Jock's pulled up now 4/4 kiwis so far failing to complete.

Refusal for Dirk Schader, definitely good news for GB


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 August 2014)

I think we'll be in the lead by the end of today


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Am back now, they had gold on in the pub! So glad I go back in time to see Tina, gutted I missed Camilla going round. Looking like an interesting competition. What is Chilli Morning's showjumping like?


----------



## pootler (30 August 2014)

Please no jinxing!!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

That's not a nice fall to have  OMG and another one!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Oh jeez that was nasty, hope the jockeys ok


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

Eeep, nasty falls


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

certainly isnt. hope he's ok


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

****!!! That was a nasty fall, he looked knocked out  

Hope he is ok!


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 August 2014)

Ouch


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Oh and a hold  he looks a bit unsteady on his feet, hope he isnt too sore


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

denis and horse walking away


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Blooming heck. Looks like he's unconscious.


----------



## HazyXmas (30 August 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Oh jeez that was nasty, hope the jockeys ok
		
Click to expand...

He's up & walking off


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Glad hes on his feet


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

And another run out at the fish!


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

It's turning into Badders all over again...


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Oh dear 2 stops for Dirk


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

Thank you guys for the thread.  I'm in San Francisco and it's not available here.

Did Tina get round ok?


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Not a massive fan of the course, but it is producing some interesting results.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Will definitely look at doing an analysis between fences if people want me to, although will probably be later on this evening.  That's as long as the information is available onlinr


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			Not a massive fan of the course, but it is producing some interesting results.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it really looked like a championship course TBH, especially with a minute cut off, but it's shown a lot of people up!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

dirk home and will presumably become GER discard score


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Im getting nervous for Harry :-/


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Thank you guys for the thread.  I'm in San Francisco and it's not available here.

Did Tina get round ok?
		
Click to expand...

Tina was fab. If you go on these they're live tweeting it, for those not able to watch online or on telly: 

https://twitter.com/horseandhound
https://twitter.com/HorseAndCountry


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			Tina was fab. If you go on these they're live tweeting it, for those not able to watch online or on telly: 

https://twitter.com/horseandhound
https://twitter.com/HorseAndCountry

Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

The Event Riders Association twitter feed is the best one IMO. Chattier and more frequent updates than the others!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

The NZL horse's tail looks really weird, looks like grease.


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

I don't think GB will be in the lead tonight. At the moment we're second, 12 points behind Germany and you'd think they'd be discarding Dirk's score.


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			I don't think GB will be in the lead tonight. At the moment we're second, 12 points behind Germany and you'd think they'd be discarding Dirk's score.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that too. Who wa son our team v our individuals?


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I was thinking that too. Who wa son our team v our individuals?
		
Click to expand...

Tina, William, Zara; and Harry still to go. Germans just have Sandra Auffarth to go who's in the lead after dressage.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Just Harry to go for the team, Nicola and Ollie are individuals


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

Very strange choice of team, I thought.  Hopefully Harry will prove me wrong, but I thought he'd have been an individual.! With Nicola on the team.


----------



## pootler (30 August 2014)

I think Ingrid Klimke's score is controversial so the German team score isn't set in stone.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

WEG live page showing Anna nearly home and clear.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

I haven't checked the live board, did they not include that crossing of tracks? These horses are looking to be coping better now or maybe it's the TB in them.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Ingrid is currently not showing a penalty.  Wonder if they're going to review once completed?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Very strange choice of team, I thought.  Hopefully Harry will prove me wrong, but I thought he'd have been an individual.! With Nicola on the team.
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit odd but maybe they thought that Harry's horse was more of a known quantity and was more certain to complete the course?



pootler said:



			I think Ingrid Klimke's score is controversial so the German team score isn't set in stone.
		
Click to expand...

Has it been officially protested by any of the other nations?


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

I cant believe Ingrids not been penalised, it was a definite x of tracks for me


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

The last few have stormed round!! Loving Ian Stark's wee quip about selectors


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			It is a bit odd but maybe they thought that Harry's horse was more of a known quantity and was more certain to complete the course?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered if it was because she withdrew Annie Clover at Badminton whereas Harry ran his?


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Does anyone know what AB means on the live feed? I didn't see number 77.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

I got the impression they wanted guaranteed cross country clears from the team horses with Olympic qualification in mind (need to finish top 6) and that's why Harry got the team slot. Gives us the chance to try out different combos at the Europeans next year if we get it out of the way now!


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

The live score page is saying Andreas Ostholt is eliminated, I think for crossing tracks?  Fence 30's score on the live feed wasn't up for a while, perhaps there?  He initially went into the scoreboard, now seems to be removed and a note above says latest rank eliminated.


----------



## tonkatoy (30 August 2014)

anyone know why andreas ostholt shows as eliminated???


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Andreas Ostholt now showing as eliminated, I wonder why?


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

ooo Paul Tapner next


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

I know we say this every time . . . but can someone muzzle Tucker please?

P


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

If Ingrid has her score altered as well itll really drop the Germans


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			ooo Paul Tapner next
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very excited - love watching him . . . (plus we've had two lessons with him - ooooh, look at me namedropping  . . . he's a really nice bloke).

P


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

I suppose Andreas Ostholt must have been eliminated for an error of course - he finished pretty quickly so it can't be much else. So either he missed a jump or they've decided he went wrong side of a flag.

Refusal for the last French team guy, good news for us as they are third atm


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

It just said crossed on his elimination score -crossed tracks??


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Yes, very excited - love watching him . . . (plus we've had two lessons with him - ooooh, look at me namedropping  . . . he's a really nice bloke).

P
		
Click to expand...


Pfft that's nothing. I stood behind him in the burger queue at Hambleden last year.

Seriously, yeah... I'm jealous


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

See now we won't see him because the French rider is on course!


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

I thought you can't get eliminated for crossing tracks? Isn't it a 20 penalties thing? If he's eliminated then it must be a missed fence or wrong side of the flags.


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

Looks like Paul is clear so far


----------



## pootler (30 August 2014)

Happy for Karin Donkers, she took flack for being slow in the past but has proved she can put her foot down.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Oh no i want to see him, hes great to watch


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Yeah - come on - where's Taperz?

P


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Might get to see him now and Tim Lips too


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Oh look at the fuss he made of Kilronan . . . bless him.

P


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I thought you can't get eliminated for crossing tracks? Isn't it a 20 penalties thing? If he's eliminated then it must be a missed fence or wrong side of the flags.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. Unless not having re-presented after crossing his tracks means he counts as missing the fence?

Lovely to see Paul Tapner - and nice use of his red kit.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Fab through the water, but talk about hands and heels!

P


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

He went the wrong side of the first skinny into water yeah? Did he not re-jump that but not jump the second skinny which i think is part b?
Would that eliminate him?


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Lovely to see Paul Tapner - and nice use of his red kit.
		
Click to expand...

Me too . . . love the red OR boots .

P


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			That's what I thought. Unless not having re-presented after crossing his tracks means he counts as missing the fence?

Lovely to see Paul Tapner - and nice use of his red kit.
		
Click to expand...

Do we know which fence it was at? If he crossed his tracks, presumably it was to jump an alternative and if that's the case, my previous comment still applies! Confused


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

Is Paul Tapner chewing gum on his way round?!


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Ooh they romped home, well done Tapperz


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			He went the wrong side of the first skinny into water yeah? Did he not re-jump that but not jump the second skinny which i think is part b?
Would that eliminate him?
		
Click to expand...

I think that was the third German team rider who had the problems going into the water, not Andreas.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Dag Albert's horse finished really tired . . . but Tim Lips is on course now . . . another one I love watching 

P


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			Do we know which fence it was at? If he crossed his tracks, presumably it was to jump an alternative and if that's the case, my previous comment still applies! Confused 

Click to expand...

No we don't. I think we're probably just confusing ourselves here. Oh well. But as I said, given that he had about the fastest time all day, it doesn't seem likely that he had a near refusal and subsequent confusion over an alternative route.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I think that was the third German team rider who had the problems going into the water, not Andreas.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, thank you


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

I love Tim Lips' horse . . . 

P


----------



## tonkatoy (30 August 2014)

andreas apparently doesnt know why hes eliminated either!!!!


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Ooh careful aoife!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

only_me said:



			Ooh careful aoife!
		
Click to expand...

Heart in the mouth moment!


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Harry Meade on course.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

It gets weirder.  Andreas Ostholt is now back on the scoreboard in fifth!


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

Mistaken post about Harry.


----------



## Templebar (30 August 2014)

My scoreboard shows harry clear at 9, rider 87 had R at 9.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Can see that there may be a few reviews going on before the results are actually finalised tonight


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			It gets weirder.  Andreas Ostholt is now back on the scoreboard in fifth!
		
Click to expand...

Seems quite reasonable given that nobody seems to know what he was eliminated for in the first place. But the organisation and scoring does seem to leave something to be desired.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Harry showing stop at 9.
		
Click to expand...

That's the Spanish rider, Harry is the one below, clear so far.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

Laafet said:



			That's the Spanish rider, Harry is the one below, clear so far.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sorry changed my post a few mins ago!


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

Why are they showing so much of the Spanish guy? 

I love watching harry!


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

This tv coverage is killing me. I don't care about this Spanish rider and we're seeing his whole flipping round!!


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

Grrr how frustrating. When we had the Olympics there were rules about showing equal amounts of each nation on the live feed but obvs WEG doesn't have the same rules :mad3:


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

I think Mike Tucker shares your frustration . . . and I would much rather watch Harry Meade than Nicholson . . . grrrr .

P


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

At least he is clear of the commentators curse!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

In fairness we did see a lot of the other GB riders. Still not impressed though.


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Harry clear at the last water.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

So we've not seen more than a minute or so of Harry Meade's round?  Harrumph .

P


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Love Ian's comment of now get off the screen, to which we go back to pictures of Andrew Nicholson


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Where is harryyyyyyy


----------



## DunDally (30 August 2014)

Just love Nereo but would like to see Harry Meade


----------



## Templebar (30 August 2014)

Looks like harry clear at the fish pond. Come on bring it home now.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			In fairness we did see a lot of the other GB riders. Still not impressed though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I didn't get to see them b/c I was at the yard . . . and it's all about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

P


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

Clear in 23rd place.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

We have been lucky with the other GB riders but I can't believe we've not seen anything of Harry 

Great that he's clear though!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Harry home clear then. Apparently.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Got to give a big hat tip to Tucker for keeping us updated on Harry and Wild Lone despite Nicholson being on the screen . . . thank you Mike .

P


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

Very unsportingly now hoping that Sandra falls off.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

I know!  I so want WFP to get it, he really deserves it and I love Chilli.

Ps, think yourselves lucky you're watching anything, I've only got little green horses on the website to watch, hence why I'm getting myself baffled!!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			Very unsportingly now hoping that Sandra falls off.
		
Click to expand...

A few stops would be better (in the name of safety!)


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			Very unsportingly now hoping that Sandra falls off.
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you . . . (me too).

P


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Thought you had your wish lexi


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Oooh nearly Sandra !!


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I know!  I so want WFP to get it, he really deserves it and I love Chilli.
		
Click to expand...

Me too . . . he's such a gentleman and a great ambassador for the sport . . . 

P


----------



## Templebar (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			Very unsportingly now hoping that Sandra falls off.
		
Click to expand...

You nearly had it at the water. I too think a stop her or there would be much more helpful.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Thought you had your wish lexi
		
Click to expand...

Haha, nearly!!


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

I do really love Sandra's horse btw. I just want William to win.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Chants at television - Nicholson - fall off, fall off, fall off . . . 

P


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Shes had a couple of sticky moments eek


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I do really love Sandra's horse btw. I just want William to win.
		
Click to expand...

I like this horse too . . . he's quick and clever and very bold . . . 

P


----------



## Templebar (30 August 2014)

Sandra's living dangerously. The horse is really helping her.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Chants at television - Nicholson - fall off, fall off, fall off . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Hubby has just told me I'm very unsporting thinking that


----------



## DunDally (30 August 2014)

Sorry, can't agree... go Nereo go


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

She's had a few sticky ones. Was having unsporting thoughts through the waters for both of them!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Me too . . . he's such a gentleman and a great ambassador for the sport . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

WFP or Chilli? 

Please fall off Sandra


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

PS lol


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Anyone else wondering just how tightly they wheeled the course for the time?!


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Better flipping hope that Chilli Morning can SJ clear tomorrow!

P


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

AN home and only 17 seconds over


----------



## DunDally (30 August 2014)

Great round Andrew Nicholson and Nereo


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

Pmsl at collapsed bench!


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Better flipping hope that Chilli Morning can SJ clear tomorrow!

P
		
Click to expand...

He's usually good isn't he?


----------



## Hexx (30 August 2014)

Noooo - fall off/refusal please!!  I know - unsporting!


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Loved that she gave him a pat for going clear through the water . . . .

P


----------



## Laafet (30 August 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WFP in the lead!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2014)

Phew she's over time


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

wfp holds lead


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

Yes!!! WFP leads over night!


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

Scoreboard put her into second. Yay.  

New chant...
Chilli jump clear, Chilli jump clear.


----------



## DunDally (30 August 2014)

Willie and Chilli end the day in front - fantastic!!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 August 2014)

Harry Mead,  they show him going over the last two jumps.  NOTHING else,  except some spanish bloke called Albert,  we saw the whole of his round,  including his two refusals,  he only got the bloody horse for Christmas,  and no one in the world's ever even heard of him!!

Even Ian Stark said "Get Off the screen" to the Spaniard!!  

Right,  that's it.  Next time there's an important International event,  I'm putting in for the Director's job.  Then we'll see some changes!  

Alec.


----------



## Templebar (30 August 2014)

so 5 all within a fence tomorrow. Going to be riding with him over every fence. 

Pray all are fit and well for the morning inspection would be gutting to loose some now.


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

Yay!!!!! Go WFP 

We're not close enough on the team though unless someone protests Ingrid's lack of penalties. Definitely should do, it was a refusal in my opinion.


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Yes wfp!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			He's usually good isn't he?
		
Click to expand...

I've watched too many finals between my fingers . . . there are no guarantees at this level . . . it will be exciting tomorrow . . . WFP can't afford to have a fence as it stands ATM.

P


----------



## DunDally (30 August 2014)

Wow going to be nervy at the SJ tomorrow. No room for error


----------



## 3Beasties (30 August 2014)

Does anyone know what time it kicks off tomorrow?


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

Templebar said:



			so 5 all within a fence tomorrow. Going to be riding with him over every fence. 

Pray all are fit and well for the morning inspection would be gutting to loose some now.
		
Click to expand...

Within a time penalty not even a fence!  Woohoo tomorrow is going to be exciting.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Harry Mead,  they show him going over the last two jumps.  NOTHING else,  except some spanish bloke called Albert,  we saw the whole of his round,  including his two refusals,  he only got the bloody horse for Christmas,  and no one in the world's ever even heard of him!!

Even Ian Stark said "Get Off the screen" to the Spaniard!!  

Right,  that's it.  Next time there's an important International event,  I'm putting in for the Director's job.  Then we'll see some changes!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec - LOL!

P


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

That'll do nicely! 

Will be interesting to see if Ingrid Klimke's score gets changed. Everyone seemed pretty sure she'd crossed her tracks earlier on and if so, that would affect the team placings...


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

I will be flying home, so won't see it or follow it tomorrow.


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

What a great days entertainment.
Still wondering aout the Klimke result


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

DunDally said:



			Willie and Chilli end the day in front - fantastic!!
		
Click to expand...

Willie and Chilli - I like that!  

I would so like to see him win an individual medal . . . he DOES deserve it . . . 

P


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Harry Mead,  they show him going over the last two jumps.  NOTHING else,  except some spanish bloke called Albert,  we saw the whole of his round,  including his two refusals,  he only got the bloody horse for Christmas,  and no one in the world's ever even heard of him!!

Even Ian Stark said "Get Off the screen" to the Spaniard!!  

Right,  that's it.  Next time there's an important International event,  I'm putting in for the Director's job.  Then we'll see some changes!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, the French were in charge of the feed, we had no control over it.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Am wondering if Ingrid changed black flag routes, think will have to try to find clarification from somewhere, that she may have been ok doing what she did


----------



## HazyXmas (30 August 2014)

Wow, what an exciting day  Going to be nail-biting tomorrow. Keeping finger's crossed for WFP


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Does anyone know what time it kicks off tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

They just said 1.30 on the red button


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Once the fence a analysis is up I'll try to do a similar analysis to Badminton


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I will be flying home, so won't see it or follow it tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You can wave as you fly over my workplace - I won't see it either.

I doubt Ingrid's score will be changed, i'm sure they'd have done it by now if they were going to. Still we can hope.

I don't think we will catch Germany given that they have 2 fences in hand. But you never know, especially before the trot up


----------



## DunDally (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Willie and Chilli - I like that!  

I would so like to see him win an individual medal . . . he DOES deserve it . . . 

Yes he does and I do want him to win but I just love Nereo. Will make Nicholson an offer he can't refuse for that horse when I win big on the lottery lol 

Click to expand...


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			I doubt Ingrid's score will be changed, i'm sure they'd have done it by now if they were going to. Still we can hope.

I don't think we will catch Germany given that they have 2 fences in hand. But you never know, especially before the trot up
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't so sure we'd even be in medal contention at this stage so quite honestly I'd be delighted with a shiny silver medal for the team and Rio qualification in the bag.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I wasn't so sure we'd even be in medal contention at this stage so quite honestly I'd be delighted with a shiny silver medal for the team and Rio qualification in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

. . . and a gold individual medal for WFP.

P


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I wasn't so sure we'd even be in medal contention at this stage so quite honestly I'd be delighted with a shiny silver medal for the team and Rio qualification in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, for a relatively weak team they've done very well indeed


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

If they did change her scores and gave her 20 pens it would be rather useful.

WFP deserves a gold.  He's been the most up there rider for the last decade.  I know he's bad, but I like AN, he can have silver, and Nicola can have bronze.

Right, off for some breakfast, only 7.30 here, going to be a long day, I fly home later this afternoon.


----------



## kirstyfk (30 August 2014)

I think we've done really well to get 5 in the top 25. I hope all horses recover and trot up well. I'm working tomorrow so will be missing it as well.


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Definitely, for a relatively weak team they've done very well indeed
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - I'd have said our London team was much stronger and more proven, and yet we look on track for the same medal placing and a better individual result than we had there.


----------



## tonkatoy (30 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Harry Mead,  they show him going over the last two jumps.  NOTHING else,  except some spanish bloke called Albert,  we saw the whole of his round,  including his two refusals,  he only got the bloody horse for Christmas,  and no one in the world's ever even heard of him!!

Even Ian Stark said "Get Off the screen" to the Spaniard!!  

Right,  that's it.  Next time there's an important International event,  I'm putting in for the Director's job.  Then we'll see some changes!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Noone in the worlds heard of him hey Rude much!!!!!....well Alberto is a rather good friend of mine and rather delighted at his round being on the tellybox. Pretty sure he didnt put in a request to be shown above Harry Meade - heaven forbid!!

Also, we paid 65bucks to watch it in Australia, didn't show one second of Shane Rose's round.  Then did you ever think how unfortunate it is for the other nations who follow a French person on course and not on free to air?


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

We are just great at xc, and if the course is tougher we do well,if it's easy others catch us..

But yes, really good for a team with a lot of novice horses.  It makes the future very exciting.


----------



## Darremi (30 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			That'll do nicely! 

Will be interesting to see if Ingrid Klimke's score gets changed. Everyone seemed pretty sure she'd crossed her tracks earlier on and if so, that would affect the team placings...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she crossed her tracks BETWEEN the elements of a combination fence. So I reckon she's fine.

Ps. Jonelle's mare Classic Moet was stunning. Not even tired at the end of the fastest round .


----------



## Lexi_ (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			. . . and a gold individual medal for WFP.

P
		
Click to expand...

Obviously


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Just seen WFP's Facebook update - chill.i.am, best couple name for WFP and CM I've sene yet


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Exactly - I'd have said our London team was much stronger and more proven, and yet we look on track for the same medal placing and a better individual result than we had there.
		
Click to expand...

Might not be an entirely fair comparison as i'm not sure about the relative strength of the opposition teams, but we are definitely in a good place. Though we do need to improve the dressage (or just get our better drassage horses fit) if we're going to beat Germany.



khalswitz said:



			Just seen WFP's Facebook update - chill.i.am, best couple name for WFP and CM I've sene yet 

Click to expand...

That is brilliant


----------



## Alec Swan (30 August 2014)

I wonder at what stage Chilli Morning's success,  and so his value at stud,  will direct him to his stud duties,  for the sake of his safety.  Risking top class competing stallions,  at an Advanced level,  and in a high risk sport,  doesn't make for much economic sense,  I'd have said.

Alec.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

He seems to have been doing both successfully. He's got foals out of Hedley Brittania and Mary King's mare already, he seems to cover the really classy proven competing mares.


There are Horse and Country twitter reports that there were vet screens put up still the XC finish, but no details of why or what for.  :-/


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Might not be an entirely fair comparison as i'm not sure about the relative strength of the opposition teams, but we are definitely in a good place. Though we do need to improve the dressage (or just get our better drassage horses fit) if we're going to beat Germany.

That is brilliant
		
Click to expand...

I think the NZL team were unlucky, or would have been better than us (certainly on paper). Germany looking as strong as ever. The US and Aus teams seemed to be missing some major players, including some Olympic riders IIRC...

I agree. We need to retrain Valegro and Nip Tuck to jump as well, then we'd beat those Germans.


----------



## Darremi (30 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I wonder at what stage Chilli Morning's success,  and so his value at stud,  will direct him to his stud duties,  for the sake of his safety.  Risking top class competing stallions,  at an Advanced level,  and in a high risk sport,  doesn't make for much economic sense,  I'd have said.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

There's surprisingly little money to be made from an eventing stallion. With a covering fee in the region of £600 and hardly a book of Frankel-esque proportions (ie. not 150 pa!). Though unlike racing sportshorses can do AI. I would say the financial risk is significantly lower than that taken by the owners of top 3yo racehorses who keep them in training at 4 and 5.


----------



## pootler (30 August 2014)

I think Chilli's owners are not short of a bob or two so hopefully they have the luxury of keeping him running and enjoying owning a top class competitive horse without worrying about income.  The Stones do seem to be fantastic ownersand supporters of the sport.


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

Shocked

Harry Meades Wild Lone apparently collapsed after the line!

Reported on H & C twitter feed!

So devastating

RIP Wild Lone


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

OMG.
They've just said that Wild Lone has died at the end of the xc.  
Poor, poor Harry.


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

BE's announcement:

t is with great sadness that we announce that Wild Lone, ridden by Harry Meade (GBR) and owned by Charlotte Opperman, died at approximately 16.15 today after completing the Cross Country at Haras du Pin (FRA) at the Alltech FEI World Equestrian Games&#8482; 2014 in Normandy.
The 13-year-old gelding had completed the Cross Country course clear with 26.4 time penalties to go into 25th place. The rider had just dismounted and shortly afterwards the horse tragically collapsed and died.
As per FEI Veterinary Regulations, a post mortem will be carried out to establish the cause of death.
Professor Yves Rossier, the Foreign Veterinary Delegate, reported that all other horses finished the course in good condition.
At every FEI event, the maximum consideration is given to the safety and welfare of horses and athletes.


----------



## khalswitz (30 August 2014)

Poor, poor Harry. All my sympathies to him, his team, the owners, and Team GBR who have lost a real up-and-coming combination.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

What a horrible sad end to what had been a great day.   Poor Harry, though his bad luck had run out.  Gutted for them.


----------



## GoblinPony (30 August 2014)

This is just so unfair and devastating. Condolences to all the connections.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 August 2014)

Darremi said:



			There's surprisingly little money to be made from an eventing stallion. With a covering fee in the region of £600 and hardly a book of Frankel-esque proportions (ie. not 150 pa!). Though unlike racing sportshorses can do AI. I would say the financial risk is significantly lower than that taken by the owners of top 3yo racehorses who keep them in training at 4 and 5.
		
Click to expand...

A good point.  I suppose that one would need 30-40 coverings a year,  just to cover the expenses.



Honey08 said:



			OMG.
They've just said that Wild Lone has died at the end of the xc.  
Poor, poor Harry.
		
Click to expand...

Poor Harry M,  Owner and Horse.  Such tragic news.  It's a matter of Luck,  pure and simple,  and H's must change,  soon.  All those concerned must be devastated.  A dark day.

Alec.


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I wonder at what stage Chilli Morning's success,  and so his value at stud,  will direct him to his stud duties,  for the sake of his safety.  Risking top class competing stallions,  at an Advanced level,  and in a high risk sport,  doesn't make for much economic sense,  I'd have said.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Less risk when they can harvest and AI though.


----------



## Thistle (30 August 2014)

So sorry to hear about Wild Lone, thoughts with Harry, the team and all connections.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			BE's announcement:

t is with great sadness that we announce that Wild Lone, ridden by Harry Meade (GBR) and owned by Charlotte Opperman, died at approximately 16.15 today after completing the Cross Country at Haras du Pin (FRA) at the Alltech FEI World Equestrian Games&#8482; 2014 in Normandy.
The 13-year-old gelding had completed the Cross Country course clear with 26.4 time penalties to go into 25th place. The rider had just dismounted and shortly afterwards the horse tragically collapsed and died.
As per FEI Veterinary Regulations, a post mortem will be carried out to establish the cause of death.
Professor Yves Rossier, the Foreign Veterinary Delegate, reported that all other horses finished the course in good condition.
At every FEI event, the maximum consideration is given to the safety and welfare of horses and athletes.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's too, too sad . . . .

P


----------



## Kadastorm (30 August 2014)

Poor Harry &#128542;


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

Ingrid's been given 20 again which if stands puts GB in Gold with 186.8 and Germany in Silver with 197.9


----------



## be positive (30 August 2014)

teapot said:



			Ingrid's been given 20 again which if stands puts GB in Gold with 186.8 and Germany in Silver with 197.9
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if it will stand this time, I was surprised to see it taken away earlier.

Awful news about Wild Lone, such a sad end to what was a great day for British squad, the whole team must be devastated for Harry and the owners.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

They've swopped the team placings on the WEG results page.

Lots of really angry people on the WEG Facebook site who queued for hours to get into the XC but never made it.  Many of whom had travelled from other countries and continents. Sounds as though the organisation and traffic management was awful.


----------



## only_me (30 August 2014)

Poor harry  what an awful way to finish  huge condolences to all involved with wild lone


----------



## HazyXmas (30 August 2014)

So sad to read about Wild Lone, our thoughts are with all concerned.


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

Just reading Honey - glad I didn't go!


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

Yes, sounds awful.

Horse and Country TV have an article about it in which Harry says he doesn't think the ground played a part and that he was fit and felt well all the way round.  He says he was a great xc horse.  He also says he feels most for his groom, who adored the horse and had looked after him since he was 4.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 August 2014)

That is just so so sad...my thoughts go out to everyone involved. Poor Harry has had such a run of bad luck and it looked like it was changing, then this...

RIP Wild Lone


----------



## teapot (30 August 2014)

I like Will Connell's comments on this: http://eventingnation.com/home/harry-meade-wild-lone-was-a-wonderful-horse/


----------



## Templebar (30 August 2014)

Gutted for Harry such a bad run of luck i hope it changes soon. Wishing all my best to Harry and all Wild Lone's connections particularly his groom.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

WTF!  The scores have changed again and ingrid's penalties removed, so GB back down to second again.


----------



## Cyrus (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			WTF!  The scores have changed again and ingrid's penalties removed, so GB back down to second again.
		
Click to expand...

They can't seem to make their bloody minds up isn't this the 3rd removal


----------



## JennBags (30 August 2014)

Honey08 said:



			WTF!  The scores have changed again and ingrid's penalties removed, so GB back down to second again.
		
Click to expand...

What???!!!!! That's ridiculous. 

Terrible organisation for these games, the French won't have won themselves any supporters


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

The results haven't come up as final yet, they are still just showing under the live box.

I feel that there are a few objections and appeals maybe going on!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (30 August 2014)

Where can you see the results?


----------



## mypegasus (30 August 2014)

http://www.normandy2014.com/live/3/concours-complet

I'm waiting for them to put the detailed fence results up


----------



## Marydoll (30 August 2014)

Just back in from hacking my boy out , gutted at the news of Wild Lone, poor Harry and all of the team involved utterly tragic


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2014)

mypegasus said:



			The results haven't come up as final yet, they are still just showing under the live box.

I feel that there are a few objections and appeals maybe going on!
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  You'd think they'd not post anything until they decided, rather than keep changing it back and forwards though.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 August 2014)

JennBags said:



			What???!!!!! That's ridiculous. 

Terrible organisation for these games, the French won't have won themselves any supporters 

Click to expand...

This.

P

P.S.  And, yes, I'm a tad grumpy


----------



## Darremi (30 August 2014)

Oh dear this is beginning to look as bad as the 2004 Olympic farce...


----------



## Pebble101 (30 August 2014)

What awful news, a real downer on the day.  Somehow glad I didn't see more of his round now 




Darremi said:



			I don't think she crossed her tracks BETWEEN the elements of a combination fence. So I reckon she's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Having looked back at it I think she came very close, but I don't think she crossed her tracks between the two elements either.  H&H news said it could be for presenting at the third element before taking the alternative.  They obviously wrote their article during the period she had been given 20 penalties.


----------



## Darremi (30 August 2014)

Pebble101 said:



			What awful news, a real downer on the day.  Somehow glad I didn't see more of his round now 

Having looked back at it I think she came very close, but I don't think she crossed her tracks between the two elements either.  H&H news said it could be for presenting at the third element before taking the alternative.  They obviously wrote their article during the period she had been given 20 penalties.
		
Click to expand...

It would be good if there was a replay somewhere on youtube! But I seem to recall she made the decision to reroute to the alternative very quickly and there was no doubt about her having presented at C. But who knows!!


----------



## angelish (30 August 2014)

just got in , what on earth has been going on ?
poor harry meade  terrible news 

is there anywhere were i can watch some of the xc online ?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 August 2014)

Just give her half the penalties and be done with it. I kind of don't care any more anyway, it doesn't seem as important as it did 6 hours ago.


----------



## oldvic (30 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Chants at television - Nicholson - fall off, fall off, fall off . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## khalswitz (31 August 2014)

oldvic said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

So he wouldn't beat chill.i.am.


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2014)

All British horses have passed the trot up anyone heard about the German ?


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2014)

All passed as well, worryingly high kingdom was held but passed on re inspection, hopes he's not too tired.


----------

